# ممكن حد يفيدني في الجهاز dell - inspiron n5010 core I5



## mr.hima (20 مايو 2011)

*انا محتار جدا جدا جدا 
كنت رايح اشترى النهاردة جهاز*​Model Name

Inspiron n5010

Microprocessor

type : Intel® Core I5-460M
clock speed : 2.53 GHz
Microprocessor Cache
3rd level cache : 3 MB
Memory& max memory
standard :4.096 MB (2,048+2,048)MB
maximum expandability : 8GB 
technology : DDR3 RAM (1066 MHz)
Video Graphics Video Memory
manufacturer : ATI 
type : ATI Mobility RADEON HD 5470
memory amount : total available graphics memory can be up to 1,340 MB with a 32-bit operating system and 3 GB system memory or 1,759 MB with a 64-bit operating system and 4 GB system memory (1G dedicated) 
memory type : shared
Hard Drive

capacity : 500 GB 
drive rotation : 5,400 rpm
Multimedia Drive
DVD Super Multi drive (Double Layer)
Display

size : 15.6" 
type : High Definition (720p) WLED Display with TrueLifeTM 
internal resolution : 1,366 x 768
Fax/Modem

N/A

Network Card
topology: Fast Ethernet LAN 
speed: 10/100
Wireless Connectivity
DELL WIRELESS 1397
Network Support : 802.11b/g
Bluetooth
Sound

speakers : built-in stereo speaker
4-Watt (2 x 2W) High Definition Audio 2.0 Stereo Speakers with SRS Premium SoundTM 
Keyboard

INTERNAL ARABIC QWERTY KEYBOA
Windows® keys : Yes
Pointing Device

Touchpad

Expansion

ExpressCard™/34
7-in-1 Media Card Reader Digital (SD) Memory Card, Hi-Capacity Secure Digital (SDHC), Hi-Density Secure Digital (SDHD), Multi Media Card (MMC), Memory Stick (MS), Memory Stick PRO (MS Pro)
xD Picture Card (xD)

External Ports
3x USB 2.0 compliant ports
1x Integrated network connector 10/100 LAN (RJ45)
1x VGA Port
1x AC adapter connector
1x Audio jacks (1 line-out, 1 Mic-in)
1x HDMI port
1x WebCam
1x Kensington lock slot
Dimensions

(W x D x H) 380 x 259 x 20 (front) / 32.8 (rear) mm
Battery

6-Cell Lithium-Ion battery
Weight

starting at 2.47 kg (including the supplied battery)
What's In The Box
Laptop Dell Inspiron + Charger + Manuals
Operating System:
Dos

Warranty

1 Year Standard Warranty



*

لكن وانا بدور على النت الناس كانت بتقول علية حاجات غريبة ومشاكل تودي في داهية 
والصراحة انا شايف ان الجهاز مناسب جدا لمكانياتي وكمان انا بحب الديل اساسا ... لكن لقيت واحد بيقول ان في صوت تكتكة وواحد تاني يقول الشاشة مهزوزة وضعيفة من غير الكابل يعني لو شغالة بالبطارية 
بس الاهم ان لقيت واحد بيقول ان الهارد موجود تحت الكيبورد على طول ودة بيسبب مشاكل للهارد وحاجات زي كدة 
ياريت حد يفيدني اشترية ولا لاء احتمال اروح بكرة لو حد رد علي*​


----------

